# Its not alive!!!



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

So my GSD Mackenzie is about nine months old and has always been afraid and even aggressive towards our...(a little funny actually)...Vacuum!! She not only whines and barks excessively when its out (even when it isn't being used), she charges it and even bites it very hard. My vacuum has teeth marks from where she attacks it. I usually have to crate her while im vacuuming or have her upstairs and even then she barks like crazy. Im afraid shes going to hurt her teeth on that thing and I honestly dont know how to get her used to it. She has also started doing this to the broom as well. What should I do?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

*Implement aggression*;..a behavioral disorder common among German Shepherd Dogs; an uncontrollable urge to protect it's owner from any long handled implement; this behavior is most commonly triggered by vacuum cleaners, rakes, hoes, brooms, mops, squiggies, weed eaters, etc,; treatments include a well established 'sit/stay' or 'leave it' command, or scheduling your labor for when your better half has taken the dog to the park or on a walk. 

BTW, I think the majority of us here suffer from the same problem.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I just noticed your location. I'm originally from Brownfield. Hiddy Ho Neighbor!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I would try gradually acclimating her to it. Start with your dog on a leash and work her closer to it gradually and have a few good treats that you can give her when she is not reacting to it. takes a while but you should be able to get her used to it.


----------



## Portbrix (Apr 7, 2011)

My advice. Put her on a leash while you are pushing the vacuum (first while the vacuum is off then when it is on) Keep her in a heel position as you move forward with the vacuum. Simply do not let her bite (or come close to biting) the vacuum or act out of control. You own the vacuum and it has one single purpose. It is not hers to play with ,herd, or harm. Keep her in the heel position without saying a word, other than a firm "leave it" "enough" "no" or whatever.Only say this word a couple of times and don't yell it at her, this may cause her to associate this activity negatively. Say it to her like you mean it, because you do mean it! At nine months Mackenzie has the ability to do this. If she were a puppy a different, softer, approach would be looked at.
I would use a choke/slip collar so you have full control of her. Place the collar as high up on the neck as possible. She won't be too strong for you this way.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, after I vacuum or mop she does run to me and sort of check me out to see if it hurt me haha Thanks for the suggestion about the treats, I guess Im always just preoccupied with keeping the vacuum out of biting reach that I dont think to try and make it less threatening. 

GO TEXAS!!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you got any pics of your girl? We like pics here.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Razin my pup likes to get on top of the brooms and shovels and trys to chew them makes it hard for me to sweep or shovel snow or dirt/ power tools hes afraid . its funny because my puppy preschool trainer tells us whenever the lawn mower is running or t Storms is to make it like a party for them so they are not scared.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

TriadGSD said:


> Razin my pup likes to get on top of the brooms and shovels and trys to chew them makes it hard for me to sweep or shovel snow or dirt/ power tools hes afraid . its funny because *my puppy preschool trainer tells us whenever the lawn mower is running or t Storms is to make it like a party for them so they are not scared*.


makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes I do although alot arent recent as she gets really self conscious when I point the camera at her


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! 
Does she know the "leave it" command? That works for my girl.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> *Implement aggression*;..a behavioral disorder common among German Shepherd Dogs; an uncontrollable urge to protect it's owner from any long handled implement; this behavior is most commonly triggered by vacuum cleaners, rakes, hoes, brooms, mops, squiggies, weed eaters, etc,; treatments include a well established 'sit/stay' or 'leave it' command, or scheduling your labor for when your better half has taken the dog to the park or on a walk.


 

That is the funniest thing...good thing I wasn't drinking anything.

Leave it...my favorite but down stay works too!
My girl hates the broom, especially when she tosses her ball and it goes behind the broom. I get to hear a whole conversation between her and the broom.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh my! Implement aggression is hilarious. I think that he is just jealous that I'm playing with something other than him.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> *Implement aggression*;..a behavioral disorder common among German Shepherd Dogs; an uncontrollable urge to protect it's owner from any long handled implement; this behavior is most commonly triggered by vacuum cleaners, rakes, hoes, brooms, mops, squiggies, weed eaters, etc,; treatments include a well established 'sit/stay' or 'leave it' command, or scheduling your labor for when your better half has taken the dog to the park or on a walk.
> 
> BTW, I think the majority of us here suffer from the same problem.


:rofl: OMG I thought I would die from laughter!!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

My border collie is really bad with this, if it moves he must stop it in his mind,
I teach all my dogs to sit/down stay while the vaccum is on, and I've very firm with the stay part. 
I start with the vaccum off and a little away from them, and gradually move up to now where I actually vaccum around them like they're a piece of furniture.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

mriedel said:


> So my GSD Mackenzie is about nine months old and has always been afraid and even aggressive towards our...(a little funny actually)...Vacuum!! She not only whines and barks excessively when its out (even when it isn't being used), she charges it and even bites it very hard. ... What should I do?


*Desensitization*


Bring the vacuum out into the main area of the house and leave it there.

Bring Mackenzie into the same area and play WONDERFULLY FUN games with her. Get her favorite toy out and play tug. Play Hide and Seek with treats. Find anything she likes to do and do it around the vacuum.

If she reacts at the vacumm get her attention back on you but do NOT correct her for reacting. You want her to learn that the vacuum is not something to even think about.

Once she can be in the room with it and totally ignores it, start moving the vacuum around, WITHOUT it running , while you are playing with her. Start with small movements - push it about 6" across the floor.

Reward with her favorite game if she ignores it. If she reacts get her attention back on YOU (using toy or treats) and move it a bit slower and a shorter distance.

They key is to go SLOOOOOOOW. If you move too fast you will trigger a reaction and you want to avoid doing that.

Remember - you and the games/treats/toys have to be *MUCH* more exciting than attacking the vacuum.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the wonderful suggestions!!
I plan on vacuuming later today and I got up very early and put the vacuum in the open where she can see it...so far she has not seem to care that it is there and I actually put a treat on it and let her take it. Soooo....we will see how she reacts later...I will take all of your advice and start slow and keep her attention on me 


again thank you all so much!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

mriedel said:


> Thank you all so much for the wonderful suggestions!!
> I plan on vacuuming later today and I got up very early and put the vacuum in the open where she can see it...so far she has not seem to care that it is there and I actually put a treat on it and let her take it. Soooo....we will see how she reacts later...I will take all of your advice and start slow and keep her attention on me
> again thank you all so much!


GOOD LUCK! 

And if it doesn't work, some pictures would be nice!!!!!!


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

SUCCESSS!!! I vacuumed today and she literally only growled once and then paid no more attention to it!!! I did play games with her before hand and had the vacuum out just so she would get used to seeing it. Also while I was vacuuming and she was behaving I would praise her and give her treats when she didnt acknowledge the vacuum. Thank you all so much for the advice! Im a new member and this place has definitely helped me out!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

mriedel said:


> SUCCESSS!!! I vacuumed today and she literally only growled once and then paid no more attention to it!!! I did play games with her before hand and had the vacuum out just so she would get used to seeing it. Also while I was vacuuming and she was behaving I would praise her and give her treats when she didnt acknowledge the vacuum. Thank you all so much for the advice! Im a new member and this place has definitely helped me out!!!


 
That's great news. Keep up the good work with her.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Congratulation on her success!!! I am so glad you are working on her with this...my inlaws had a dog that did this and as time went on it got worse and with more things..vacuum, broom, mop, ironing board, hair dryer, dryer door, them going out the door....What started as something sort if funny turned into a major issue because they couldnt go a day without chaos...


----------

